# Post a photo of a fender ornament you like.



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2013)

I picked up this hood ornament for one of my bicycles. I know it isn't made for a bicycle but it looks awesome on my bike. Please post a photo of a bicycle fender ornament or a car ornament that you are using on your bike. Also post any cool ornaments you like.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2013)

This bad boy is lost in the mail. Seller put the wrong zip on the package.


----------



## snirt54 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is the fender ornament on my Norwegian Jonas Oglaend DBS bicycle.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2013)

Duh...


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

*ornaments !*



Sped Man said:


> I picked up this hood ornament for one of my bicycles. I know it isn't made for a bicycle but it looks awesome on my bike. Please post a photo of a bicycle fender ornament or a car ornament that you are using on your bike. Also post any cool ornaments you like.



*Some favorite ornaments in my collection*



_ screws & brass bell used for support to take photo_


----------



## jkent (Nov 13, 2013)

2jakes said:


> *Some favorite ornaments in my collection*
> 
> 
> 
> _ screws & brass bell used for support to take photo_




What is that first one off of? The chrome lady! that is SWEET, I am now on the look out for one of those!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 13, 2013)

*1927 Stutz radiator ornament*

1927 Stutz ornament just like the one 2jakes has to go on a 1927 Stutz motobike


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey 2Jakes, I think our lady is 2-timing us. Here is one I had


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

[/B]







jkent said:


> What is that first one off of? The chrome lady! that is SWEET, I am now on the look out for one of those!




* It's from 1953 Nash " flying Lady " & there are variations on the base but the "body" is same.
These two below are on eBay.*










*Prices vary depending on condition. I found mine @ estate sale ($20, base missing .)
Original ones are heavy metal chrome & the detailing is great.Beware of repos which
are cheaper but so is the workmanship. This ornament is better suited on cars.
*


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hey 2Jakes, I think our lady is 2-timing us. Here is one I had




*That's a beauty...and I do believe she is 2-timing us !*




_eBay is @ $150 so far . Go to "vintage hood ornaments", there is a plethora of these beauties...
_


----------



## kunzog (Nov 13, 2013)

I had this one on a Whizzer.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 13, 2013)

This Greyhound is on my on my Colson right now and came on the bike when i got it. Says made in Germany in fine print!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Another  favorite ornament


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 14, 2013)

My lost fender ornament finally arrived today. It was lost for two weeks. I thought for sure I would never see it again. I immediately put it on my baby. It looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 14, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hey 2Jakes, I think our lady is 2-timing us. Here is one I had




What are you guys doing with my Lucy? She is mine only mine! I am sorry but I don't know how to share


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 14, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> What are you guys doing with my Lucy? She is mine only mine! I am sorry but I don't know how to share




You better learn how to share because your Lucy is 3-timing us...


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 5, 2013)

This is my new favorite fender ornament. 









Available at Death TRap Kustoms $159.00


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 5, 2013)

This bad boy is on Ebay for $600 plus. It is also available at Death Trap Kustom for ...................................$147.99 shipped.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 1, 2014)

Installed fender ornament in slightly different location.


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2014)

I like this one.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2014)

*I sold it*

Mailed off to babyjesus in Switzerland


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 2, 2014)

*Favorite ornaments*

I am surprised no one posted the infamous bomb!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 2, 2014)

*Soon as i saw the "Road Rocket" fender ornament ... i wanted it badly.*

..........  patric











===========================================================================================
===========================================================================================


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 2, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Soon as i saw the "Road Rocket" fender ornament ... i wanted it badly.*
> 
> ..........  patric
> 
> ...




.....*totally agree....*




That "rocket" will look nice on my " Graf Zepellin" project !


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*More like*

graft or grafted!

I once saw a late 20s bike that looked factory with steelcraft? zep built in

Very cool - I love this trend toward creative bikes.

What are those tires?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 2, 2014)

bike said:


> What are those tires?








These tires are "massive" & in my opinion , match the boldness of
the zeppelin tank. 
On top of the tank, I will incorporate a vintage compass in brass into the tank.



The sides will have glass jewel reflectors similar to the J.C.Higgins:



I won't place that many , just enough...
I haven't decided on the overall look of the bike as far as 
color or no color at all just  aged metal & brass...
Here are some options that I'm considering :




( by fordsnake) who is a genius with bike creations !




Sears "Elgin" which gave me the idea for creating the tank made of steel.

Basically....I got the idea when I saw a small image of a "Buck Rogers" bicycle
from the 1930s. Has to be the rarest bike of all for me.
I doubt if anyone can locate a foto of an original one


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are some of my fender ornaments.  I like "pimped" out bikes.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 2, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here are some of my fender ornaments.  I like "pimped" out bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that is a nice hoard of goodies in that case.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 3, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




*Are those water spots there for a reason ?

nevertheless...it's nice *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *Are those water spots there for a reason ?
> 
> nevertheless...it's nice *




it rained today...


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 3, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




That is awesome!  Does the red part spin?  Can we see a side pic?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Wet fender bomb*

The red part doesnt spin. Another great garage sale bargain find.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not sure if this would classify as trench or folk art, but I found this on a recent trip in a antique shop.
I thought it looked pretty cool, so I couldn't let it go.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 1, 2015)

The plane is fantastic! as are the bombs
Just found one of these English pewter glass bottom mugs in the thrift shop and think I'll be liberating the lion for mascot duty eventually


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I'm not sure if this would classify as trench or folk art, but I found this on a recent trip in a antique shop.
> I thought it looked pretty cool, so I couldn't let it go.
> 
> 
> ...




Wait 'til Joe sees this!


----------



## bairdco (Oct 1, 2015)

I got this one off a 1957, moto beta 50cc motorcycle from italy. Didn't want it on the mc after I rebuilt it, so waiting for the right bike to put it on...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh my jesus lord!! Great find Marty!!!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Oct 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Oct 1, 2015)

Just bolted this 1950's hood ornament on my Colson today. I was told it came off a 53 ford.
Don't know if that's true or not . Bought it last weekend at the Wisconsin Dells...flea market.
It's chrome pot metal. I knew what I was going to do with it the moment I saw it .


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 2, 2015)

Couldn't resist this guy , since I Elk Hunt every year just have to figure out what bike to mount it too supposedly was a 30's aftermarket ornament the seller told me awhile ago just can't bring myself to drill a hole yet in a fender for it ... Anyways great ornaments guys ! 








Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2015)

Copper topper









Still trying to figure how to mount this Lindy toy plane.





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## morton (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone found any ornaments that are readily available?  The ones on this thread are magnifcent but very costly and almost impossible to find.  I was thinking of something that might have been made for a differnent purpose but makes a nice ornament and is cheap!  Maybe a toy airplane or ?????

Many years ago I had a Schwinn American with terrible paint and rust.  Decided to make it a Lionel GG 1 theme bike as I was a train collector at the time.  I stripped, sanded, and painted it using Lionel factory colors, striped it in gold, and used repop decals on the chainguard.  The final touch was supposed to be a small discast GG 1 as a fender ornament but a fellow train collector bought the bike before I got to mount it.

What I am actually looking for is some type of generic item that would look good on almost any bike, not just themed bikes, and is readily available on the cheap!  I only have one or two what I would consider true collector bikes in original condition and I wouldn't want to drill holes in the fender for something like that, but I have a number of riders on which I could use a not too "hokey" ornament.


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Always liked this one.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 2, 2015)

Don't like drilling holes in fenders. Usually the older bikes already have holes where a light once was. 
Try going to any flea market and think "what is here that I could use on my bike?' 
You will be surprised of the neat things you will find.....lights, padlocks, saddlebags,reflectors and plenty of old toys that would look good bolted to your bike.  I find lots of stuff that can be re purposed into something neat to bolt on a bike....always cheap.
The chrome airplane on the green Colson I posted earlier cost me $22. It has excellent plating too, and no cracks. 
Pictured is another bike I have with a couple flea market finds...Have Fun with your bikes.... that's what it's all about.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 2, 2015)

*Check out this guys stuff on eBay*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/looksalotal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Mike


----------



## bairdco (Oct 2, 2015)

If you want something cheap, look for some old trophies. You can get winged maidens, as well as bowlers, golfers, pretty much anything...

I stopped this post for a minute and looked up trophy supply places. You can get almost anything. Naked chicks, horse's asses, cars, bikes, planes... tons of stuff for a few bucks.


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Very cool! 



the tinker said:


> Don't like drilling holes in fenders. Usually the older bikes already have holes where a light once was.
> Try going to any flea market and think "what is here that I could use on my bike?'
> You will be surprised of the neat things you will find.....lights, padlocks, saddlebags,reflectors and plenty of old toys that would look good bolted to your bike.  I find lots of stuff that can be re purposed into something neat to bolt on a bike....always cheap.
> The chrome airplane on the green Colson I posted earlier cost me $22. It has excellent plating too, and no cracks.
> Pictured is another bike I have with a couple flea market finds...Have Fun with your bikes.... that's what it's all about.View attachment 240456View attachment 240457


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Copper topper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 5, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Still trying to figure how to mount this Lindy toy plane.




I have a similar idea.




I bought a bracket at hardware shop that fits perfect underneath the Lindy.





The biggest obstacle is whether I want to cut a new hole on the fender !

Or use a magnet to attach it to the fender.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 5, 2015)

Here's my two that I made myself


----------



## bike (Oct 5, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Copper topper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




look at a real one


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 5, 2015)

I like any light on a fender.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 5, 2015)

*Attention Cyclingday ! ! !*



37fleetwood said:


>




Marty,
this looks just like old Mrs Schwinn on your only-known Schwinn badge !
Can you reply with a photo of it again, so we can a side-by-side ?
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting observation, Pete.
Here's a picture of the" I Will" badge.
I think it's just a coincidence, but there is a little resemblance.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Oct 6, 2015)

bairdco said:


> If you want something cheap, look for some old trophies. You can get winged maidens, as well as bowlers, golfers, pretty much anything...
> 
> I stopped this post for a minute and looked up trophy supply places. You can get almost anything. Naked chicks, horse's asses, cars, bikes, planes... tons of stuff for a few bucks.




Good idea since I can't afford most of those shown in this thread. Thanks for posting.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 6, 2015)

kirk thomas said:


> I like any light on a fender.View attachment 241163




What a line up! That's what I like to see.   Reminds me of the old Philadelphia Naval Shipyards reserve fleet...... old ships all jammed together waiting to be called back into service. Nice "fleet" ya got there!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice Kirk!!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Rusty2wheels (Oct 7, 2015)

Here are a few I have collected...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## blasterracing (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## blasterracing (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 241695View attachment 241696




that's a lobster of an ornament!  ...ha, and vise-versa.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 241695View attachment 241696




Very cool!


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

Lobsters  are great to fill some fender holes in a pinch !


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2015)

mrg said:


> Lobsters  are great to fill some fender holes in a pinch !




 They're also pretty good dipped in warm butter.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 10, 2015)

*Halloween theme...*

During October, I put these on all the fenders I have with a hole...


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks to Bri...I got his idea of a Lindy mount this weekend. 
Had to do some modifications to the top perch to get the plane to fit. Still need to bevel the base a bit without blowing up my grinder stone.

Thanks again Brian.













It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 11, 2015)

I have the same one, but haven't put it on a bike yet.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2015)

Brian...if you're watching this thread...I messed up your Lindy mount yesterday. So your idea had me looking for another.
Found this handrail bracket that needed a small amount of refitting but,  it worked. 














It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 17, 2015)

Great Whizzer fender ornaments Rusty2wheels! Here's the original whizzer catalog page.....



Selling any? I have the ram on my whizzer I am restoring and wondering what you might think it's worth.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Oct 18, 2015)

The ram usually sells for around 50-60.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## then8j (Oct 18, 2015)

I like this one


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Oct 24, 2015)

this is on my 63 rollfast. from an old trophy. it will work till I can find the right light.


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 1, 2015)

Here is 3 that I saw at a show this summer I wish I had.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 1, 2015)

Wing Tips and a nice DELTA light for all my bikes that i can find them for , original or reproduction they have saved many fenders


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 1, 2015)

*I agree*



kirk thomas said:


> I like any light on a fender.View attachment 241163



Only DELTA for me


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## zappa2000 (Dec 7, 2015)

Some of mine. Mostly German, central European.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2015)

Awesome collection!


----------



## then8j (Dec 7, 2015)

There are a lot of naked fenders out there with a collection like that.....


----------



## zappa2000 (Dec 7, 2015)

Considering that virtually every bicycle make had their own and put them on all their bikes from the early 30s to late 60s (they got outlawed due to 'safety concerns after that), there are still a lot of fenders left with them 
Always struck me as odd how regional that trend was though. The French or Italian didn't use any. Not many brand specific ones in the US.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 8, 2015)

Love old trophy tops!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 8, 2015)

*Not mine.*


----------



## zappa2000 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 8, 2015)

*
 Eagle shield on the  front fender. 

*

*

*














Mine !


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 10, 2015)

This is another way that some kid way back when figured out...nuts!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 16, 2016)

It's different anyway...


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 16, 2016)

Dog gone it, I like this one!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 5, 2016)

This is my all time favorite. Sold it and I regret it now....


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2016)

I found this on one ebay a few hours before it ended and then forgot to bid


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 5, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> This is my all time favorite. Sold it and I regret it now....
> 
> View attachment 367277




Lindy is my favorite bike ornament.

And I know the feeling.
I once had a chance to buy a turn of the century air gun for a very low price.
I thought parts were missing because the wood stock was missing.
Turns out it was complete.  Went back later but was sold. I still regret it.

I have a Lindy that looks very similar.
And even though it’s original, I know it was not meant as a bicycle ornament
like the one you sold. It’s a different material.

I’ll still use it as a bike ornament.
Just don’t tell anyone.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 6, 2016)

Joe's ShureSpins are awesome fender bling


----------



## jd56 (Oct 6, 2016)

This super sized greyhound is pretty cool...found on a 41 Elgin.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 6, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Lindy is my favorite bike ornament.
> 
> And I know the feeling.
> I once had a chance to buy a turn of the century air gun for a very low price.
> ...




Here' a couple of ornaments used in the late 30's. The airplane has been always an all time favorite.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

Not really a fender emblem, but would've been cool an a bike! On Iskendarian's '24 Model T @ El Mirage. Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 6, 2016)

R


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2016)

On a 1910 Hirondelle 'Retro-Directe' at BVCC 2016, a beautiful hirondelle mudguard ornament.


----------



## old hd guy (Oct 6, 2017)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here are some of my fender ornaments.  I like "pimped" out bikes.View attachment 563108
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hello do you happen to have a panther for sale? thank you


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Oct 6, 2017)

... mounted this "55 T-Bird V-8 emblem with a jeweled reflector to the rear of my Westfield Sports Roadster ...


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2017)

....


----------

